# car lease



## atherton22 (Aug 19, 2013)

HI all 
I am looking to move out to Portugal and am wondering what the options are for car leasing on company accounts in Portugal.
Has anybody been in this situation is it better to buy or to lease??
any help would be truly appreciated


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you mean a UK company or Portuguese? if Portuguese what type of company doesn't work quite the same as UK


----------



## atherton22 (Aug 19, 2013)

I am looking to move to portugal > company would be portuguese. all my research so far has been from UK and with the internet disadvantage of living in UK (as all enquirys' are monitored ) The rates seem to shoot up. 
The dual system of euro laws and local laws can work against people trying to earn a honest living, 
What i have found so far is that there is a big gap for a potential business to lease vehicles to expats at a good rate and still make a good profit. Not my area of expertise, 
Probably would be a sole trader!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't understand your comment that researching from UK are monitored, if you are looking for information on specifics like car leasing you really need to search in Portuguese.
Try the Portuguese car dealers sites this is Opels as an example Opel Renting: conheça as ofertas atuais - Opel Portugal

As cars are far more expensive in Portugal to some EU countries then leasing rates will also be higher. 

You need to research the type of sole trader/company you are thinking of being as an example you could be a sole trader, self employed declaring income under "Simplified Scheme" where your allowed a fixed profit against turnover but couldn't claim extra costs for motoring

or you could be a sole trader with a limited company, although that gives you a more traditional accounting base, those accounts must be filed by an accountant not you

Lot of information on this site aicep PortugalGlobal

Portugal adheres and implements majority of EU Laws and like any EU country does have autonomy in many areas like tax, IVA, Social Security rates etc


----------

